
Ask HN: Vitamin D in a Household Product - JoeAltmaier
We all know about iodized salt, vitamins in wheat, fluoridated water. What can we put Vitamin D into, that will neither risk overdose nor leave anyone out?<p>The only product I can think of is, toilet paper. Folks all use approximately the same amount. But that would work only if Vitamin D was effective if topically applied. Is that the case?
======
s1t5
None of them. Vitamin D is fat soluble and it's possible build up toxic levels
of it. At the same time many studies suggest that humans need much higher
doses than typically recommended, and some studies suggest that spaced
hyperdosing is a much more effective way of recovering from a defficiency than
a frequent small dose.

So adding a small dose to any product will have close to no effect on anyone
with a deficiency while adding a dose that's meaningful to address people's
deficiencies will push other people to toxic levels.

------
phillipseamore
Fortified milk and similar products usually include vitamin D.

------
giantg2
Actually, women tend to use more paper. Not only do they use more, but they
use it on a mucus membrane (think that's the right word).

------
elmerfud
If only there was a way to bottle sunshine. Then we could hide in our homes
and have our bodies safety convert cholesterol to vitamin d.

------
2rsf
Canola oil, this one [1] is sold in Sweden

[1] [https://www.zeta.nu/produkter/rapsolja-d-
vitaminberikad/](https://www.zeta.nu/produkter/rapsolja-d-vitaminberikad/)

------
docflabby
It's also used as a strong rat poison so overdose risk is a serious concern.

Best thing would be blood testing (it can be done cheaply with a fingerprick)
to see if the persons actually need supplementation...

------
_448
I have read somewhere eggs are a good source of vitamin D. Also mushrooms
dried in sun can have sufficient levels of vitamin D.

------
sloaken
Sunlight

~~~
stevekemp
Move to Finland, Sweden, or some other dark place and you'll find that Vitamin
D supplements are common for winter-times.

